# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Altijd moe zijn

## dotito

Zeg ik had is een vraag....


Kan er iemand mij zeggen of een immunoloog je kan testen op CVS? 


Hoe word dat eigenlijk onderzocht?


Niet dat ik CVS heb, maar ik ben ook heel veel moe en als ik minder dan 11 slaap, ben ik een wrak. Zowel mentaal/fysiek. Dan kan ik ook ni functioneren! Zeg tegen mijn ventje gisteren, denk dat ik mij daarop ook is ga laten testen. Want die dokters van tegenwoordig luisteren toch ni altijd naar u.


Ben ook wel iemand die epilepsie heeft, misschien kan het daar ook aan liggen dat ik veel slaap nodig heb. Maar mijn Neuroloog zegt van ni. Maar graag had ik wat tips gehad van mensen die ook sukkelen met altijd moe zijn na weinig slaap. 



Of kunnen jullie mij goede Dr.aanraden omstreken Antwerpen......


Alvast bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

do, ik ben ook altijd zooooooooo moe,
maar lab uitslagen zijn meestal goed.............heb je recent nog lab onderzoek gehad?
weet je nog van onassa, die had dat ook en bleek dat ze lyme had, ongemerkt gebeten door een teek.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja dat weet ik nog van Onassa....bij haar hebben ze dat ook heel laat ondekt wat ze had. Bedoel jij met lab...een check up van een bloedonderzoek? Denk het wel hé.

Heb het vorig jaar laten nemen voor mijn depakinespiegel te checken, moet ik 2x/jaar laten doen, en alles was goed zei de Dr. 

Misschien lig het aan onze medicatie dat we altijd zoooo moe zijn???


Heb jij nog iets gehoord van Onassa?

----------


## jolanda27

Do, 
Jij zei laatst dat je een bètablokker gebruikt. 
Daar kun je ook heel moe van zijn, zou het daar aan kunnen liggen?

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Ja dat klopt neem al een paar jaar bètablokkers. Vandaar dat ik nu ook de dosis aan minderen ben om te kijken om het daaraan kan liggen. Je kan er inderdaad moe van worden, heeft de dokter ook gezegd. Maar zo moe.....dat een mens een paar dagen slecht slaapt en soms niet uit te voeten kan??? Daar stel ik mij soms vragen bij.......

Tja op d'n duur weet een mens het gewoon ni meer hé? :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ga naar een endocrinoloog ipv een immunoloog... dr Coucke is een aanrader maar hij staat alleen met zijn visie, samen met Dr Maes en dr de Meirleir maar die laatste is onbetaalbaar geworden voor de "normale" mensen. En laat jullie niet aanpraten dat het een "charlatan" is, bestel zijn boek bij de Standaard, de CVS mythe en lees het en herlees het, je zal er heel veel van opsteken.... een endocrinoloog kijkt naar de hormonen en niet naar een gebroken been of zo, dat is de makkelijkste diagnose die je kan stellen, een RX en ja je been is gebroken maar dat kan iedereen die een RX kan bekijken, die diagnose stellen natuurlijk, over de behandeling spreek ik me niet uit, ik kan geen heup vervangen. Maar een endocrinoloog moet het bloedbeeld bekijken en dat is niet altijd wit of zwart, daar zijn schakeringen tussen, normen, waarden die te hoog, te laag of ongewoon zijn en dan wordt het meestal zoeken naar wat je zou kunnen nemen of wat hij zou kunnen doen om je weer op de been te helpen en bij elke persoon is het anders en je krijgt snel de stempel CVS of FM opgeplakt omdat sommige dokters niet vertrouwd zijn met het ziektebeeld van chronische patiënten.... en dat is nu net waar deze dokter naar op zoek gaat en iedereen is anders, dus soms een lange zoektocht. 
Veel succes, ik kan het jullie alleen maar "aanraden", ik ben ook geen dokter .

----------


## christel1

En Do, CVS is een verzamelnaam van ziektes waar ze geen kop of staart aan krijgen en daarom krijg je al snel de stempel CVS opgeplakt, niets is minder waar... er zijn wel duidelijke oorzaken in het bloed en in andere delen van het lichaam te vinden hoor...

----------


## dotito

Merci Christeltje voor uwe uitleg. Ik ga van de week is bellen se voor een afspraak Je weet nooit wat ze misschien vinden. Als ze niets vinden zoveel te beter dan,"baat het niet dat schaadt het niet"!. En het boek ga ik zeker volgende trimester bestellen, moet toch iets nemen bij eci. Lijkt me een heel interessant boek!!

En nu gauw vertrekken naar AH anders is die winkel straks gesloten! :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Gaat de Appie in Antwerpen zo vroeg dicht dan? Hier zijn ze tot 21:00 open.

----------


## dotito

@Flogiston,

Ik had geen idee tot hoe laat die AH open was vandaag, vandaar. De winkel opende voor eerst zijn deuren. Is de eerste winkel hier bij ons omstreken. De winkel is in de week tot 20.00u open en vrijdags tot 21.00u.

----------


## Flogiston

Aha, vandaar - gewoon voor de zekerheid dus.

Nu nog "onze" bijnaam voor de AH in België introduceren: Appie Happie.  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Flogiston,

Ja gewoon voor de zekerheid :Wink: 

Van waar de naam Appie Happie vind wel een grappige naam  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

appie happie,,,,,,,,,,,,waarom??
geen idee, verbasterd ws, maar iedereen hier zegt altijd"; nog ff naar appie

----------


## Flogiston

Appie is de verbastering van Albert.

Albert Heijn heet AH. Die A wordt dus Appie. Maar dan de H, wat moet je daarmee?

Omdat je daar vaak je eten koopt, is dat Happie geworden. Rijmt mooi op Appie.

----------


## dotito

A ha....vandaar die naam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

> @Jolanda,
> 
> Ja dat klopt neem al een paar jaar bètablokkers. Vandaar dat ik nu ook de dosis aan minderen ben om te kijken om het daaraan kan liggen. Je kan er inderdaad moe van worden, heeft de dokter ook gezegd. Maar zo moe.....dat een mens een paar dagen slecht slaapt en soms niet uit te voeten kan??? Daar stel ik mij soms vragen bij.......
> 
> Tja op d'n duur weet een mens het gewoon ni meer hé?


Do,
Ik weet wel toen ik die bètablokker had, dat ik uren wakker lag, slecht sliep, om de haverklap wakker schrok. Mijn benen leken wel van elastiek, en ik was echt hardstikke moe, heb nauwelijks iets gedaan in huis toen ik dat medicijn had. Maar ja, iedereen reageert verschillend, ik kon het niet verdragen.
Wens je succes en hopenlijk vind je de oorzaak.

----------


## witkop

Ik ben zelf sinds kort van de betablokkers af,en ik had maar 2,5 mg
En ja,ik was ook doodmoe,kon wel blijven slapen,en dat is nu duidelijk minder

----------


## christel1

Ik neem ook bètablokkers maar ik ben daar helemaal niet moe van en ik neem 5 mg, de 2,5 mg was niet genoeg voor mij.... maar ik neem nu wel een gigantische dosis slaapmedicatie die ik aan niemand zou aanraden eigenlijk maar ja de ene mens is de andere niet en soms hebben ook lichtgewichten een olifantenmedicatie nodig en onder die categorie val ik dus.

----------


## dotito

Amai....als ik dat zo lees de ene neemt 2.5 mg de andere 5 mg natuurlijk ieder mens is anders, en reageert anders op medicijnen. Maar ik neem 80 mg  :EEK!:  vinden jullie dat ni veel??? 2 jaar geleden nam ik 2 x 80 mg/dag moest van mijn dokter voor mijn migraine/bloeddruk. 


Zeg Christel welke bèta neem jij?

----------


## christel1

@Do, maar ik neem ook nog andere hartmedicatie hoor, zocor voor mijn cholesterol 20 mg, asaflow 80 mg en die emconcor 5 mg (dat is de bètablokker) En misschien is er ook nog een verschil als je het moet slikken voor je migraine neemt en bloeddruk, ik heb al een heel lage bloeddruk dus daarvoor moet ik het niet slikken, wel om mijn hartritme te regelen, dat durft soms nogal eens overslaan, zelfs nog met de medicatie maar aangezien het regelmatig is vindt de cardioloog het niet zo erg, de 17de moet ik terug op controle gaan, 6 maandelijks nu en mijn zoon moet de 25 en de 26ste terug op controle, die mag weer eens 24 uur aan de holter gaan hangen se om te zien of zijn hartritmestoornissen verbeterd zijn of hetzelfde gebleven want dan zal ik uitkijken of ik in Aalst naar een cardioloog kan gaan. Zoonlief vertrekt deze avond voor een weekje klimmen in het zuiden van Frankrijk met de klimclub en eind mei gaat hij voor 3 weken naar de VS, ik hou mijn hart al vast....

----------


## Marco1

Hallo Mensen. Ik ben jarenlang altijd moe geweest en ik heb vele cursussen gevolgd en regelmatig bij de dokter geweest. Hij vertelde dat het in mijn hoofd zat. :s Dat was een antwoord waar ik niks mee kon dus ben naar E-Cursus op internet gaan zoeken en kwam uit bij. http://bit.ly/1uAzMEi Van alle cursussen die ik heb gevolgd is dit toch wel de makkelijkste en meest effectieve..
De Cursus die hier aangeboden word is erg leuk om te volgen en je leert goed met je energie om te gaan.

----------


## christel1

Marco1, bij mensen die CVS hebben werkt er geen enkele cursus en kom niet af dat we onze energie beter moeten verdelen, we hebben gewoon geen energie meer. En nee bij mensen met CVS zit het niet in je hoofd behalve als de hypofyse niet meer werkt dan zit het wel tussen je oren.... 

Een klein vraagje, hoe kan ik nu eigenlijk wiet kopen hier in B ? Je mag 2 gram bezitten maar je kan er nergens legaal aangeraken, je moet het illegaal gaan kopen en dat zie ik nu ook niet zitten. Bij mij zou het wel zijn om de pijn te bestrijden en ook om beter te slapen want nu met al die chemische brol dat kan ook niet goed zijn. Niet dat ik mensen wil aanzetten tot het gebruik van drugs maar nu neem ik chemische drugs. 

Vroeger konden wij wiet gaan kopen in NL maar nu met de wietpas is dit ook onmogelijk en heeft er iemand een idee van wat dat kost eerlijk gezegd, mag ook via PB hoor. 
Gisterenavond megadosis slaapmedicatie geslikt en nog 200 mg tramadol rt en ik weet met 1 jointje en dan nog geen volledig dat ik een hele nacht kan slapen, ontspannen zonder al te veel pijn... 

Gebruikt er iemand wiet, ik weet wel dat er een aantal NL leden zijn maar belgische die hierdoor geholpen worden en waar gaan jullie het halen....

----------


## dotito

@Marco1,

Ik weet dat je het goed bedoelt, maar als er iets niet werkt in je lichaam zoals het moet zijn helpt geen enkele cursus. (Spreek ook uit ervaring). Daar ik al van alles heb geprobeerd, en nu na al die tijd is het uitgekomen dat ik een auto- immuunziekte heb. Maar geloof wel als je enorm gestrest bent en gezond bent dat zo'n cursus wel kan helpen. 

@Christel,

Ha ha..... :Big Grin:  die christel ga je aan de wiet. Weet je ik lach wel, maar is maar (ne groene lach als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel)? Ik weet best wat het is dat je niet kan slapen! 


Vervelend hé dat slecht slapen. Ja en teveel pillen is ook niet goed, en als je er dan tegen kan kan je beter één smoren. Dat helpt ook tegen de pijn heb ik ergens gelezen. Anders misschien via internet of zo is proberen, zeg maar iets hé? Ja nu met die verandering van die wet in NL zou ik niet weten hoe je aan wiet kan geraken. Alvast succes met je zoektocht...... :Wink: 


PS:anders eens vragen aan Sietske?  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

hahahaa, ja ja ik heb gister nog 25 kant en klare wiet joints gekocht..
gelukkig doen ze hier niet moeilijk, en ja je hebt gelijk.....je hebt veel minder meds nodig als je wiet rookt (max 1 per dag) ik rook s,avonds voor het slapen een halve..
de wietthee bevalt toch niet echt goed...en is duurder in gebruik.
kan je niet aan medicinale wiet komen die de apotheek levert??
ik ga volgend jaar mij verzekeren in een hogere klasse en dan kan ik het op recept krijgen.....dat is ook beter want de coffee shops gooien er allemaal troep overheen zodat ze heel snel de toppen met veel THC kunnen leveren.

----------


## sietske763

heb trouwens iets gekocht waar ik veel beter door slaap en nog minder wiet en pillen nodig heb.
ik mag geen reclame maken.....
en ik kan niets garanderen.....maar als het bij mij ook werkt (kreeg een tip van een zeer ervaren slechte slaper) die nu ook slaapt en ik ook....
terwijl je me 100 pillen kan geven waar ik OOK NIET op slaap, dus het is echt geen verbeelding.
kan het dus alleen met mn vrienden delen per PM.
of ik moet toestemming krijgen om het te plaatsten.

----------


## Marco1

Ik weet dat het waarschijnlijk niet iedereen zal helpen. Wou alleen zeggen dat het mij wel goed geholpen heeft en het zou mooi zijn als anderen hier ook mee geholpen kunnen worden.  :Smile:  En wat betreft wiet.. Het is voor "buitenlanders" een stuk lastiger om wiet te krijgen. Ik denk dat de enigste optie is om gewoon iets verder over de grens te kijken. Ik woon in Gouda en hier wordt niet om een pas gevraagd. Het is iets verder rijden maar het doel heiligt de middelen toch?  :Wink:  succes!

----------


## christel1

Dank u Marco, ik vind het wel niet logisch dat je het mag gebruiken bij ons, je mag 2 gram in je bezit hebben voor eigen gebruik maar je kan er niet legaal aangeraken zoals bij jullie. Misschien een pet opzetten van André Hazes of Marco Borsato, ons Nederlands accent bovenhalen en het zo proberen misschien :-) lol

----------


## Elisabeth9

Altijd moe zijn is het onderwerp  :Big Grin: 

Ja Do ook ik ben voor mijn vakantie extreem moe geweest....ik heb een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek gedaan waar dus uit kwam dat ik veel te weinig vit D aanwezig heb in mijn bloed en nog wat andere dingen die aan de lage kant waren...ik heb daarvoor een hoge doses vit D gekregen want ik had dus veel pijn aan mijn botten en gewrichten, dit wordt er door veroorzaakt...ook wordt je erg moe als je een schildklieraandoening hebt, ondanks de medicijnen...verder worden we natuurlijk moe van "pijn" en enorme zorgen om je medemens, lastige buren, en veel stress veroorzaakt door allerlei prikkels van buitenaf...dus misschien moeten we vaker de deur uit..... :Stick Out Tongue:  moe is een heel moeilijk begrip in artsenland want iedereen schreeuwt moe, maar er zit heel veel "verschil" in en dat begrijp ik...als jij zo moe bent heeft dat een "oorzaak" ik hoop dat je er achter komt maar volgens mij heb jij inmiddels al van alles laten onderzoeken...sterkte lieverd....

goede ideen hebben jullie...

Christel: Boek...
Marco 1 : Cursus
Sietske: Wiet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

alles kan doeltreffend zijn...misschien kun je het via een specialist krijgen Christel...de wiet bedoel ik...er zijn/waren? in Nederland apotheken die het verstrekten op recept van de arts...zeg Siestke: kunnen we zelf niet een kleine plantage beginnen voor onszelf en onze vrienden hier???? lachennnnnnn

Maar om het af te sluiten: Moe zijn is heel verschrikkelijk, want er zijn dagen dat je amper de benen vooruit kunt zetten....sterkte allen die dit meemaken....
Liefs en zoek uit wat het beste bij iedereen past....toi toi toi... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat we allemaal samen eens de deur zouden uitmoeten... gewoon ergens voor een weekje een bungalow huren in B of in N in het laagseizoen met alle meiden samen (voor 1 keer mannen niet toegelaten) en ons eens laten verwennen... Het enige wat mee mag en niet tegenspreekt zijn de hondjes... en de wiet om 's avonds een jointje te roken en zalig in ons bed te liggen snurken zeker ? En als er geen zon is ergens een solarium opzoeken dat we toch een kleurke hebben als we teruggaan naar huis. Waar er heel veel Nederlanders komen zijn eigenlijk wel de Ardennen bij ons, vorig jaar toen we op vakantie gegaan zijn naar de Ardennen zaten er heel veel Nederlanders op het domein en het is ook een supermooie omgeving en koken doen we dan wel om beurt, alhoewel ik kook wel graag dat zou dus geen probleem zijn... 
Wie ziet het zitten om samen eens op vakantie te gaan, een weekje of een midweek, ik ben al zeker kandidaat hoor...

----------


## Marco1

Haha..Ik zou graag een keer een Belg meemaken die met een Nederlands accent probeert te praten..(Zeker in een coffeeshop  :Wink: ) Ik denk persoonlijk dat wiet roken een korte termijn oplossing is. In het begin maakt het je wel slaperig maar zodra je lichaam een beetje gewend is aan wiet (thc) zal het ook meer nodig hebben om het gewenste resultaat te bereiken.

----------


## christel1

Marco, ik heb een vriend, niet mijn ventje en die zou goed kunnen doorgaan voor een Nederlander, heeft daar trouwens ook ergens een boot liggen aan het Veerse meer of zo. Dus neem ik die wel mee hoor en als fan van André Hazes, Borsato, en Dré en Roxanne Hazes, we zetten die cd keiluid in de wagen ergens en dan zullen ze ons misschien toch toelaten... Voorlopig zullen we het maar bij de tramadol houden en de slaapmeds, die ben ik een beetje aan het minderen want ik heb nu ondervonden dat de tramadol versterkend werkt als ik ze 's avonds laat neem. Dus op hoop van zegen :-)

----------

